# SE-R wheels for SALE



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

selling my set of SE-R wheels with bridgestone potenza tires, rubber has about 8k miles. Email for photo. Asking $1200 plus shipping or if local you are welcome to pick them up. 

[email protected]


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

your asking way too much for stock wheels and tires.... I have the SE-R model altima and your probably looking at getting 6-800 bux for those with the tires. people just dont pay much for used rims and tires.


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

I hear you, but the wheels are in perfect condition and the rubber is new, if people are not willing to spend the money on them I will just use them for winter and throw some snow/ice tires on them.


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

good plan.


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

I am willing to let my wheels go for 1000 including shipping. I attached a pic below


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

Wheels have been sold, but thanx for looking


----------

